# [Install] Pb carte reseau 3Com sur Pundit-R (résolu)

## boozo

'alute

bon ben j'ai bien besoin de vos lumières... voilà j'installe un barebone pundit pour mes parents depuis hier a-m (moins qqes heures de sommeil) et impossible de pinger l'extérieur ni la gw d'ailleurs seul le ping sur la loop et l'ip fixe semble fonctionner  :Evil or Very Mad:  autant dire que pour le --sync et finir l'install c'est pas gagné ! J'ai essayé les électrochocs sur ma piètre cervelle mais rien n'y fait... je boucle lamentablement ! Pourtant tout me semble correct en paramétrage... et j'ai eu beau écumer le forum... ben je m'en suis pas tiré  :Confused:   :Embarassed:   alors si qqes "huns" ont du temps demain... "a vot' bon coeur m'ssieurs-dames"  :Crying or Very sad: 

je penche pour un pb de config kernel mais depuis que je tourne je ne vois plus très bien (d'ailleurs vais me coucher pour reprendre ça à tête reposée demain dès potron-minet)

par avance merci  :Wink: 

dmesg | grep eth --> nib !

dmesg | grep 3c

```
vesafb: pmi: ports = d010 d016 d054 d038 d03c d05c d000 d004 d0b0 d0b2 d0b4 

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c920B-EMB-WNM (ATI Radeon 9100 IGP) at 0xec00. Vers LK1.1.19
```

lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 1a)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3Com 3C920B-EMB-WNM Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

0000:02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:02:0c.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-710/2/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:0c.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc CB710 Memory Card Reader Controller

```

kernel config --> c'est ici

----------

## dapsaille

Salut 

 essayes de booter avec noapic et acpi=off dans le grub :p

----------

## boozo

bon ben même topo ce matin toujours rien de rien, les leds de cette foutue carte ne veulent pas s'éclairer un brin  :Evil or Very Mad:   j'en perds mon grec ancien...

et pour ce qui est de l'acpi dapsaille, c'est sans effet  :Sad:   de toutes façon cette  bestiole le gère très bien normalement... bref qd je pense que j'ai relégué mon antique live 1.4 qui marchais du tonnerre pour prende le nouveau livecd 2005.1 et finir avec un truc ridicule ben çà me fais râler ; en plus il est super bien taillé le nouveau (nos devs ont fait un travail d'enfer soit dit en passant et la doc s'amméliore d'année en année) voila je suis un peu dépité... install stage3 dans mes petits souliers et paf ! un truc trivial qui fout tout par terre  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

hmmm, mauvaise idée la conf du kernel en entier dans le post, ça va le rendre illisible, si tu peux, mets plutôt ça sur un hebergement web, ou même un pastebin au pire

puis quand tu grep, oublie pas de grep -i (insensible à la case), desfois tu as ETH dans ton dmesg  :Wink: 

bref, pour ton problème, là tout de suite comme ça, je vois pas ...

----------

## spider312

euh, y'a pas le nom de code de ta carte réseau dans le lspci, tu as sur d'avoir choisi les bons drivers ? si tu essayais de mettre tous les drivers 3com en module, et de les essayer un à un ?

----------

## boozo

ben pour le .config je sais bien mais c'est temporaire car je n'ai pas serveur disponible et le site de pastebin me jette comme un malpropre depuis hier pour un erreur de requête... alors en attendant, faute de mieux je l'ai mis là mais dès que je peux je vire t'inquiète pas  :Wink: 

PS: pour la casse oui très juste... mais même bilan. merci qd même  :Smile: 

[edit]  *Quote:*   

> 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3Com 3C920B-EMB-WNM Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

  elle y est pourtant  :Wink:   mais les 3 unknown device c'est bizarre en revanche... sinon la carte et les autes 3com sont en dur tu penses sérieusement qu'elles puissent ne marche fonctionner de cette façon... d'habitude c'est l'inverse... enfin moi je veux bien tester hein  :Wink: 

[Edit 2] et puis les pings sur la loop et sur l'ip fixe répondent donc la carte semble bien fonctionner non ?

----------

## boozo

bon ben même en module même résultat  :Crying or Very sad:   doit pourtant bien manquer qqch qq part  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Quand tu dis que les Leds ne s'éclairent pas, même celle qui est censée détecter un lien ethernet (qd tu branches un cable entre 2 équipements)?

Après, bon, c'est durant l'install, et je suppose que ya ni iptable, ni configuration du kernel genre ignore_ICMP_truc de validé.

Par contre, si jamais tu forces ta carte en half ou full duplex et en virant l'autonégociation, ca donne qq chose? (avec miitools ou mieux ethtool, si t'arrives à mettre la main dessus).

----------

## boozo

@ El_Goretto : vouis pas de leds de connection cable allumées  :Crying or Very sad:   --> erck ! i'm afraid  :Confused: 

sinon pour le reste je ne pense pas avoir désactivé la réponse icmp et pour iptables ben la gw ne pose aucun pbs d'habitude pour le ping et pour le WAN  :Laughing: 

tu penches pour un pb de mode de connection ? 

mii-tool -v -F  <touts les modes> eth0 --> ping gw = 100% packet lost  :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: me goooonfle ! j'en peux plus...  :Evil or Very Mad:  et le lien du dessus m'inquiète deplus en plus...[/quote]

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ El_Goretto : vouis pas de leds de connection cable allumées   --> erck ! i'm afraid 
> 
> ps: me goooonfle ! j'en peux plus...  et le lien du dessus m'inquiète deplus en plus...

 

Aie, pabon pabon, la loupiotte link qui s'allume pas...

Si c'est "bas niveau", je peux rien pour toi, je connais pas la carte  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Aie, pabon pabon, la loupiotte link qui s'allume pas...

   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je viens de faire des tests le LiveCD et avec knoppix et... même topo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

cela semble pas possible qd m^  :Shocked:  ... la becane est neuve d'hier midi vous me conseillez quoi ? SAV ? mais je ne vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent faire la carte est intégré...

sources spécifiques ? patchs ? 

PS:  *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Si c'est "bas niveau", je peux rien pour toi, je connais pas la carte

  les l33t sont plus qu'ils étaient  :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu un reboot sous xp pour verifier qu'il n'y as pas une option tordue qui active la carte dans le bios a travers l'acpi ??

 Sinon je ne vois vraiment pas ....

----------

## boozo

je n'ai pas de windows...  :Wink: 

sinon en cherchant un peu dans les caractéristiques du pundit-R j'ai cherché dans le dmesg et j'ai un truc bizarre c'est peut-être lié non ?

 *Quote:*   

> cat dmesg.txt | grep -i ATI
> 
> Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
> 
> Allocating PCI resources starting at 0c000000 (gap: 0c000000:f37c0000)
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Rien de particuliers avec ce message, je l'ai aussi sur ma box nforce2, et mon serveur avec du VIA.

Ceci dit, ouais, franchement, ils donnent le titre de leet à n'importe qui (de bavard surtout...  :Wink: ). En même temps, je me suis fait l33tisé ya 2 messages, alors ... pataper  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, c'est pas de bol, du 3COM en plus, normalement c'est du matos répandu et bien supporté. Moi je penche pour une configuration éxotique nécessaire (paramètres?), ou une potentielle nouvelle révision de chipset toute fraichement plus compatible avec l'ancienne.

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Moi je penche pour une configuration éxotique nécessaire (paramètres?), ou une potentielle nouvelle révision de chipset toute fraichement plus compatible avec l'ancienne.

 

et tu penses à/conseilles quoi exactement ?  parceque moi avec l'électro-encéphalogramme de grenouille énuclée que je me traine depuis hier j'y arrive plus  :Mr. Green: 

[Edit] et le fait qu'il y ait : This NIC is a "ATI IXP200 integrated MAC + RealTek 8201BL PHY" en caractéristiques ça parle à qq'un par rapport au 3com  :Shocked:   ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Carrément...

En fait c'est pas une 3COM. Bon, c'est du ATI (j'arrive pas à écrire çà sans un accent de pitié pour le gars qui veut utiliser du matos de la marque sous nunux... erf).

Mais j'ai un truc du coup: http://www.thejemreport.com/mambo/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,40/func,view/catid,18/id,13449/

--

edit: 

pas bon, j'éditerai ce post par la suite, mais l'astuce est apparamment "plus nécessaire" dans le 2.6.8... je continue de chercher.

--

reedit:

désolé, je trouve rien. Mais je parie que c'est le coup du chipset pas 100% compatible avec le 3Com. Voir du côté Realtek. Bon courage  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

vouis merci  :Very Happy:  là je suis dans le 3c59x.c depuis qqes temps pour voir si y'a pas qqch a y faire mais le patch est installé depuis pas mal de kernel update là en 2.6.12-r6 non ? donc je vois plus trop...  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

bon suite... j'ai craqué et je lui ait collé une RealTek en plus dans un pci et devinez...

IDEM !!! J'en peuuux pluuuuus !!! &\^@→→þþ]]}@@  :Evil or Very Mad:  où es-ce que je me plante dans le kernel pu**** d'Adèle ??  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, pour la config kernel, j'ai pas encore le plugin visuel qui me permet d'interpréter un .config à l'oeil nu, je laisse çà aux autres...

Si on part du principe que tu sais configurer correctement une carte LAN toussa, qu'on écarte la thèse du problème matériel (pas possible d'avoir 2 NIC ou bien le NIC CM et un port PCI en rade), il reste plus qu'à regarder à l'extérieur de la box.

A savoir, le câble à vérifier (marche ou pas, câble droit ou pas), le port du switch sur lequel tu es éventuellement branché), et surtout, la configuration de la machine que tu veux pinger (la carte réseau de la passerelle est up et marche?).

----------

## boozo

la gw est up puisque je suis également dessus avec le laptop d'où j'écris ; le cable est droit (j'ai m^ essayé avec un croisé) et je prends le même pour être sûr et enfin le switch, il vient de passer entre les poteaux... tout à l'heure de rage je lui ait fait un drop superbe par la porte fenêtre vers le fond du jardin  :Mr. Green:  plus de soucis de ce côté là !

sinon la config est la même que sur mes autres machines donc il ne reste plus que :

soit un pb hardware soit un pb de chipset ou autres bidules mal configuré dans le .config selon moi  :Confused: 

ps: tiens ? lm_sensors m'indique que je viens de passer les 22 de tension artérielle...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## boozo

vraiment... personne n'a aucune idée ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

parceque là j'ai une superbe sculpture d'art moderne sur le bureau et un chouette trous dans mon larfeuille...  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

'alute a tutti  :Smile: 

après ces qqes jours de vacances je reviens à mes moutons et je n'y arrive toujours pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

toutes mes temptatives se soldent par un "link down"... je désespère vraiment de trouver une solution alors ce petit up pour trouver une âme charitable avec un peu de temps à me consacrer et qui serait capable de me dépatouiller et me tirer de là  :Crying or Very sad: 

(en fait ma détresse est telle que... j'en suis a envisager une récompense à la clé)

pour résumer tout est ok mais pas de réseau alors je penche pour un pb de config kernel et/ou de paramétrage du bios (irq ou qqch dans le genre apic) du fait que c'est de l'embarqué mais je sais pas trop en fait... voili voilou  :Rolling Eyes: 

ben je m'en remets entièrement à vous sur ce coup-là et 1000 merci par avance  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

hi there   :Very Happy: 

bon alors... aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un nouveau switch et j'en ai profité pour me remettre au boulot...

et ben devinez quoi ? tout roule   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

alors voilà... switch défectueux... (enfin deux ports du switch plus exactement)   :Confused:  et ne me demandez pas pourquoi !  :Mr. Green: 

M'enfin j'ai pas eu trop de bol sur ce coup là... j'avais testé dans tout les sens mais toujours les m^ en fait (borné que je suis) pourtant El_Goretto m'avais mis sur la piste   :Rolling Eyes: 

Donc mille excuses à tous pour le dérangement et la gène occasionnée   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

PS : Au final le bon algo c'est toujours : "1°) est-ce que le courant fonctionne ? 2°) la prise est-elle bien branchée ? 3°) le cerveau de l'enclume est-il en état de fonctionner correctement ?"   :Twisted Evil: 

PS 2 : J'en profite pour clore l'autre post connexe par un lien sur celui-ci

----------

## El_Goretto

Mince alors  :Smile: 

Donc

1- Le Pundit-R est finalement une bonne bête

2- J'ai encore dit du mal d'ATI, mais à tort ce coup-ci

Bon, bé une happy-end style "ATI et Asus se marièrent et eurent plein de petits pundits compatibles linux"...

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 1- Le Pundit-R est finalement une bonne bête
> 
> 2- J'ai encore dit du mal d'ATI, mais à tort ce coup-ci
> 
> Bon, bé une happy-end style "ATI et Asus se marièrent et eurent plein de petits pundits compatibles linux"...
> ...

 

hého minute papillon ! je n'ai pas encore essayé d'activer le drm et/ou le tv-out...   :Laughing:   *ni le SD reader all-in-one*

je sens que je vais encore me marrer...  :Mr. Green:   *enfin d'un autre côté c'est pas ma priorité absolue mais bon   :Rolling Eyes:  *

PS: je vais recevoir un T2-P en chips intel également... çà me fera un comparatif   :Laughing:  MDR  (non je ne l'ai pas dit ! je ne l'ai pas dit ! )

----------

